# Se ciò fosse vero, provvederemo



## bearded

Salve a tutti
Da un discorso dell'ex-premier S.B., relativo a certi malfunzionamenti in un ministero:  ''se ciò fosse vero, dovremo prendere adeguate misure...''.
Secondo me, in base alle regole della sintassi bisognerebbe dire ''se ciò fosse vero, dovremmo prendere.../ se ciò fosse vero, provvederemmo''
oppure ''qualora ciò sia vero, dovremo../provvederemo''.  Tuttavia, negli ultimi anni la sensibilità per la 'consecutio temporum' (che non esiste solo in Latino) si è talmente indebolita o allentata, che frasi come quelle da me citate si leggono o ascoltano comunemente.  La mia domanda:  si tratta ancora di frasi scorrette per l'italiano medio, oppure la mia è una sensibilità troppo....antiquata?
Grazie in anticipo dei vostri pareri.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao BM,
Chiedo venia d'inquinare il tuo thread con il parere di un forestiero, ma mi interessa conoscere il risultato del sondaggio, benché come potrai indovinare io ritenga la tua sensibilità un po' esacerbata . In Italia c'è chi pronucia le consonanti doppie mentre le scrive scempie, e viceversa
Stammi bene, fai piuttosto come dovrei fare io, prova a rilassarti 
Matou


----------



## giginho

Ciao!

Io non penso che si tratti di sensibilità, credo che sia un fatto di correttezza o meno. Nella frase di SB manca una "m", infatti è corretto dire: "se ciò fosse vero, dovrem*m*o prendere adeguate misure...". 

Detto questo sostengo con forza la sopravvivenza del periodo ipotetico e non credo che sia una questione di essere coscritti di Matusalemme o meno, credo che sia una questione di conoscenza e padronanza della lingua italiana.

Tanto vi dovevo, amici!

P.S. a discolpa di SB (Caso più unico che raro) dico anche che, a volte, parlando in stato di stress o di improvvisazione, una "m" può scappare dalla pronuncia. Tutto questo, tuttavia, non cambia la correttezza o meno della frase incriminata.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao! Secondo me, nel politichese succede che al posto del condizionale usino il futuro.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Ciao! Secondo me, nel politichese succede che al posto del condizionale usino il futuro.


Purtroppo, sembra anche a me.


----------



## matoupaschat

dragonseven said:


> Ciao! Secondo me, nel politichese succede che al posto del condizionale usino il futuro.


 Devi aver ragione, Dragon, lo faranno per segnare la realtà, l'efficacia immediata della reazione.
Un miau-miau (= miao-miao straniero)
Gattonenonmicio


----------



## bearded

matoupaschat said:


> Devi aver ragione, Dragon, lo faranno per segnare la realtà, l'efficacia immediata della reazione.



Oppure lo faranno perché non conoscono la grammatica.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Due punti:



Non vedo niente di scandalosamente scorretto in "se fosse vero, provvederemo", che è solo una versione abbreviata di "Nel caso ciò dovesse risultare vero, prenderemo provvedimenti/agiremo di conseguenza".


----------



## bearded

@ Paulfromitaly
Magari non te ne importerà niente, ma il contenuto del tuo #18 non mi trova d'accordo.
1. anche nella tua frase meno abbreviata ci vorrebbe 'prenderemmo/agiremmo',  dato che la protasi è al congiuntivo imperfetto.  Ti prego di non sbuffare, sono le regole del 'periodo ipotetico'.


----------



## Nino83

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non vedo niente di scandalosamente scorretto in "se fosse vero, provvederemo", che è solo una versione abbreviata di "Nel caso ciò dovesse risultare vero, prenderemo provvedimenti/agiremo di conseguenza".



A questo punto l'oggetto della discussione sembra vertere sulla polisemanticità della congiunzione _se_. 

Quindi se la congiunzione _se_ può significare anche _qualora, nel caso in cui_ allora la frase _Qualora ti stancassi, fai una pausa per distrarti_ potrebbe essere riscritta in questo modo: _se ti stancassi,_ _fai una pausa per distrarti_. 

Se quest'ultima frase vi sembra corretta, allora si può accogliere la tesi sulla correttezza della frase oggetto della discussione.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded man said:


> @ Paulfromitaly
> Magari non te ne importerà niente, ma il contenuto del tuo #18 non mi trova d'accordo.
> 1. anche nella tua frase meno abbreviata ci vorrebbe  'prenderemmo/agiremmo',  dato che la protasi è al congiuntivo  imperfetto.  Ti prego di non sbuffare, sono le regole del 'periodo  ipotetico'.



Non sbuffo, dico solo che a me lo frase in oggetto non sembra così vergognosamente scorretta, se il senso è quello suggerito (dove SE significa qualora)


----------



## Nino83

Quindi una frase del tipo _se non foste d'accordo, fatemelo sapere_ sarebbe corretta (ad esempio, se scritta in un tema)? 

Saluti


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti!
La congiunzione _se_ introduce una proposizione condizionale subordinata, di un periodo ipotetico con il verbo all'indicativo o al congiuntivo, se equivalesse a: "nel caso che", "posto che", "nell'eventualità che", ecc. oltre a "qualora", meglio esprimibile con "_se mai_" o "_semmai_".
Altresì introduce una proposizione condizionale con valore concessivo con il verbo al congiuntivo se equivalesse a: "quand'anche", "ammesso che".
Il modo ed i tempi dei verbi delle proposizioni dipendenti o subordinate sono regolati da leggi generali. LINK
Comunque le norme sono puramente indicative, perché anche per la correlazione dei modi e dei tempi ha molta importanza il gusto personale.


----------



## Nino83

Quindi anche questa frase è corretta. 
Grazie


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> Quindi anche questa frase è corretta.
> Grazie


Prego! Dovere.
Certo. Tutto dipende da cosa si vuole esprimere e l'italiano ci dà l'opportunità di dirlo come meglio crediamo.


----------



## bearded

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non sbuffo, dico solo che a me lo frase in oggetto non sembra così vergognosamente scorretta, se il senso è quello suggerito (dove SE significa qualora)



Vorrei spiegare meglio perché secondo me la frase in oggetto è sbagliata: Proviamo a cambiare le persone ed a formare un esempio di frase analoga:
come ti suonerebbe ''se tu fossi sincero, ti crederò''? Non ti suonerebbe meglio ''se tu fossi sincero, ti crederei''? Ebbene, la prima frase rispecchia esattamente l'errore di S.Ber.

@nino83
Se ,dopo la frase con 'se', c'è un imperativo, la situazione cambia un poco. Io mi riferisco solo alla frase in oggetto.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Vorrei spiegare meglio perché secondo me la frase in oggetto è sbagliata: Proviamo a cambiare le persone ed a formare un esempio di frase analoga:
> come ti suonerebbe ''se tu fossi sincero, ti crederò''? Non ti suonerebbe meglio ''se tu fossi sincero, ti crederei''? Ebbene, la prima frase rispecchia esattamente l'errore di S.Ber.
> 
> @nino83
> Se ,dopo la frase con 'se', c'è un imperativo, la situazione cambia un poco. Io mi riferisco solo alla frase in oggetto.


Ciao Bearder!
La frase che ha più attinenza con quella di S.B., tra la tua e quella di Nino, è certamente quella di quest'ultimo.
''Se tu fossi sincero, ti crederò.'' non è analoga, o almeno non quanto "Se non foste d'accordo, fatemelo sapere.", a "Se ciò fosse vero, provvederemo.".
Credo che tu non abbia neanche aperto il link che ho postato al #23, se no non avresti scritto una frase di quel tipo.
Riporto quindi la parte che sarebbe utile leggere, ai fini di una migliore interpretazione del problema posto in questo thread (sottolineature mie):
*La proposizione reggente ha il verbo al *presente (o _futuro_, o _imperativo_) ed esprime *certezza.* 

 Il verbo della proposizione dipendente va:
 a) al presente indicativo o futuro, se l'azione è contemporanea a quella della reggente;
 b) al passato prossimo o remoto, se l'azione è anteriore a quella della reggente;
 c) al futuro semplice, se l'azione è posteriore. 

 Invece _nel caso di *dubbio, incertezza, possibilità*, ecc., la proposizione dipendente ha il verbo_:
 a) al congiuntivo presente, se l'azione è contemporanea a quella della reggente;
 b) _al congiuntivo passato, se l'azione è anteriore a quella della reggente_;
 c) al congiuntivo presente o al futuro semplice, se l'azione è posteriore.

Periodo ipotetico della *possibilità*. Si ha quando sia l'ipotesi che la conseguenza sono ritenute come eventi possibili. Il verbo si pone al _congiuntivo nella protasi_, al _condizionale nell'apodosi_. *Si può trovare anche l'indicativo nell'apodosi.*
 Esempi: _Se mio figlio fosse promosso. sarei contentissimo. Se qualcuno chiedesse di me, La prego di chiamarmi._


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Vorrei spiegare meglio perché secondo me la frase in oggetto è sbagliata: Proviamo a cambiare le persone ed a formare un esempio di frase analoga:
> come ti suonerebbe ''se tu fossi sincero, ti crederò''? Non ti suonerebbe meglio ''se tu fossi sincero, ti crederei''? Ebbene, la prima frase rispecchia esattamente l'errore di S.Ber.



Bearded, anche a me suonano male queste frasi e non utilizzo mai la congiunzione _se_ in questo modo e non penso che inizierò a farlo da oggi.  

Di solito dico _se ti senti raffreddato ti conviene prendere l'aspirina_ e non _se ti sentissi raffreddato ti conviene prendere l'aspirina_ (quest'ultima frase non l'ho mai sentita dire a nessuno fino ad oggi, ci sarà un perché). 

Saluti


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> Periodo ipotetico della *possibilità*. Si ha quando sia l'ipotesi che la conseguenza sono ritenute come eventi possibili. Il verbo si pone al _congiuntivo nella protasi_, al _condizionale nell'apodosi_. *Si può trovare anche l'indicativo nell'apodosi.*
> Esempi: _Se mio figlio fosse promosso. sarei contentissimo. Se qualcuno chiedesse di me, La prego di chiamarmi._



Esattamente. Construzioni come 

_Se qualcuno chiedesse di me, La prego di chiamarmi.
_
sono comuni e corrette.


----------



## bearded

Ciao dragonseven !

sì che avevo letto il tuo link, ma non desidero entrare nella dettagliata discussione sulle regole, in quanto quelle da me studiate tanti anni fa erano probabilmente più 'stringenti' di quelle di oggi che sono un po' più tolleranti.
Detto questo, limitiamoci per favore alla frase del mio thread, che ha un 'se' + congiuntivo imperfetto ed un'apodosi all'indicativo futuro. Non consideriamo frasi con modi o tempi diversi, ad es. indicativo presente o imperativi, ciascuna delle quali richiederebbe una discussione a parte .

A) Se ciò fosse vero, provvederemo
B) Se tu fossi sincero, ti crederò

Qualcuno mi dica in che cosa differiscono queste due frasi: entrambe con gli stessi modi e tempi, entrambe con lo stesso 'grado di incertezza' o di 'probabilità' nella loro protasi con 'se'.
Quindi, con la nostra sensibilità di madre-lingua, se suona sbagliata la frase B deve suonare sbagliata anche la frase A (quella di SB che invece l'ha tranquillamente pronunciata).
Sono lieto di vedere che almeno anche Nino83 è d'accordo con me.



Paulfromitaly said:


> Esattamente. Construzioni come
> 
> _Se qualcuno chiedesse di me, La prego di chiamarmi.
> _
> sono comuni e corrette.


 Sì, ma non 'se qualcuno chiedesse di me, La pregherò di chiamarmi' (errore di SB) - a parte il fatto che /La prego di chiamarmi/ equivale ad un imperativo 'mi chiami'.  Io parlo invece di se+cong.imperfetto seguito da futuro indicativo.


----------



## Nino83

Caro Matou, però c'è anche la lingua corrente, caspiterina!  
Gli unici esempi "ascoltabili" che sono stati fatti in questo thread sono quelli con _se + congiuntivo imperfetto + imperativo_. 
Non ho mai sentito frasi del tipo _se ti sentissi male ti converrà andare dal dottore, se studiassi di più supererai l'esame_ e altre robe del genere. 
Un esempio ancora più divertente potrebbe essere _se ti comportassi bene ti porterò al luna park_. 
Si potrebbe cominciare a scrivere un libro sull'argomento. 

Ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

Nino, sono d'accordo con te, non era il punto della mia nota. Voglio solo far notare che se ti sei fatto un nome nella letterartura, puoi dire e scrivere qualsiasi cosa, ci sarà sempre uno che griderà al genio, perfino la maestra che ti ha insegnato le regole rigide e ti bacchettava. Lui, il genio, avrà sempre ragione e verrà incensato, mentre tu, se scrivi o dici la stessa cosa, sarai uno stronzo e ti stroncherà la medesima maestra. E forse lui, tra alcuni anni, verrà citato in esempio dagli stessi grammatici che prima non ammettevano la parola, il costrutto, ecc. Vale anche per i politici 
Chiaro?
Matou


----------



## Nino83

Ahah, chiarissimo  
Ma quelle si chiamano licenze poetiche. 
Un conto è l'uso che i grandi artisti della lingua possono permettersi, un conto è dire che frasi come _se facessi il bravo l'anno prossimo ti comprerò un motorino_ siano grammaticalmente corrette. Suvvia!  
(Non apriamo l'argomento B. che Locke, Montesquieu ed amici potrebbero rivoltarsi nella tomba) 

A tutto c'è un limite (forse ). 

Ciao


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nino83 said:


> Non ho mai sentito frasi del tipo _se ti sentissi male ti converrà andare dal dottore, se studiassi di più supererai l'esame_ e altre robe del genere.
> Un esempio ancora più divertente potrebbe essere _se ti comportassi bene ti porterò al luna park_.
> 
> 
> Ciao



Continui a fare esempi diversi dalla frase di partenza e fatti apposta per sostenere la tua tesi.
E' ovvio che tali esempi sono del tutto errati, ma non hanno nulla a che fare con l'esempio di partenza.

"Ti piacciono le mele? No a me le pere fanno schifo"..ma nessuno ti ha chiesto se ti piacciono le pere, qui si parla di mele.


----------



## Nino83

Qual è la differenza? 
E qual è la differenza tra _A) Se ciò fosse vero, provvederemo_ e _B) Se tu fossi sincero, ti crederò_? 

In attesa della vostra risposta (magari citando qualche fonte al riguardo). 

Cordialmente


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Ciao dragonseven !
> [...]
> A) Se ciò fosse vero, provvederemo
> B) Se tu fossi sincero, ti crederò
> 
> Qualcuno mi dica in che cosa differiscono queste due frasi: entrambe con gli stessi modi e tempi, entrambe con lo stesso 'grado di incertezza' o di 'probabilità' nella loro protasi con 'se'.
> Quindi, con la nostra sensibilità di madre-lingua, se suona sbagliata la frase B deve suonare sbagliata anche la frase A (quella di SB che invece l'ha tranquillamente pronunciata).
> Sono lieto di vedere che almeno anche Nino83 è d'accordo con me.


Ciao a tutti!
Ciao Bearded!
Ci provo. Innanzitutto queste dovrebbero essere, ciascuna, una risposta a un'affermazione valida dichiarata, non da uno qualunque, ma da chi dovrebbe sapere ciò che dice.

*A) Se ciò fosse vero, provvederemo.*
Com'anche: "Se [questa/codesta/quella] cosa [diventasse realtà/si verificasse], (sono sicuro che) interverremo [così/in un certo modo]."
Nella subordinata abbiamo una proposizione incidentale con valore deprecativo o attenuativo (anche di modestia, di cortesia e simili), un'eventualità, non un dubbio o un'incertezza, che si può verificare realmente, e al suo verificarsi, diverrebbe una certezza; nella principale abbiamo la reazione futura e certa (insomma, si fa per dire).

* B) Se tu fossi sincero, ti crederò.*
Com'anche: "Se tu [dicessi sempre la verità/non fossi bugiardo], io crederò a te."
Nella protasi abbiamo un dubbio o un'incertezza (che venga detto il falso oppure il vero), non si ha modo di sapere la realtà, si potrebbe verificare realmente oppure no e, comunque vada, rimarrebbe l'incertezza; nella apodosi abbiamo la reazione futura e certa, ma non è possibile in quanto la frase, in questo caso, è incentrata sul dubbio della veridicità o meno di certe affermazioni. L'esatto contrario della frase A dove, invece, si è tenuti a credere e non a dubitare. 

La parte strana, nella frase A, è la dipendente, che viene detta solo per sviare chi ascolta sulla serietà e concretezza del fatto in questione (o meglio ancora: per insinuare un/il dubbio che non c'è).
Meglio sarebbe se la subordinata fosse del tipo: "Mmh... (Sì), in questo caso, provvederemo..."? Sono d'accordo, ma non posso ignorare che le frasi dette così siano significative e corrette dal punto di vista grammaticale, perlomeno oggi sono giustificate dalle grammatiche.

"Se lo sbagliassi di nuovo, dovrò rifarlo ancora.", "Anche se me lo pagassi a peso d'oro, non te lo darò mai.", "Se mi capitasse di partire in ritardo, non ti preoccupare, sarò di ritorno per l'ora di cena.".
So che il condizionale suona meglio ma non renderebbe l'idea allo stesso modo come col futuro. E' come se il futuro in dette frasi appesantisse, concretizzasse, desse più certezza alle conseguenze della principale.

Sicuro di essermi spiegato male, spero comunque di aver aperto almeno una breccia nel "corridoio intasato dalla burocrazia" che ci portiamo a dietro, chi più, chi meno.

Saluti


----------



## Nino83

Quindi anche una frase come _se ti sentissi male ti converrà chiamare il medico_ o _se avessi il raffreddore farai meglio a prendere l'aspirina_ sono grammaticalmente corrette? 
Oppure, ancora, _se perdessi l'autobus ti accompagnerò io a scuola_. _Se prendessi tutti dieci in pagella ti regalerò il motorino._ 
Seguono la stessa logica. 
Saluti


----------



## stella_maris_74

La penso come Dragon, per me questo tipo di frasi comunicano delle sfumature particolari: è come se il parlante volesse comunicare che ritiene estremamente improbabile il verificarsi della condizione posta nella protasi, ma che ciò nonostante si impegna a compiere l'azione definita nell'apodosi qualora la protasi si dimostrasse vera (rassicurando così l'uditorio/l'interlocutore).

Questo non significa ovviamente che il tipo di costruzione si possa applicare indiscriminatamente, ma solo quando il parlante (e sottolineo _parlante_, la forma scritta è per definizione più sorvegliata) intende comunicare le sfumature di cui sopra.


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> *A) Se ciò fosse vero, provvederemo.*
> Nella subordinata abbiamo una proposizione incidentale con valore deprecativo o attenuativo (anche di modestia, di cortesia e simili), un'eventualità, non un dubbio o un'incertezza, che si può verificare realmente, e al suo verificarsi, diverrebbe una certezza; nella principale abbiamo la reazione futura e certa (insomma, si fa per dire).
> 
> * B) Se tu fossi sincero, ti crederò.*
> Nella protasi abbiamo un dubbio o un'incertezza (che venga detto il falso oppure il vero), non si ha modo di sapere la realtà, si potrebbe verificare realmente oppure no e, comunque vada, rimarrebbe l'incertezza;



Quindi, è verificabile anche il fatto che uno si senta male, che abbia un raffreddore, che perda l'autobus o che prenda tutti dieci in pagella. A questo fatto segue un'azione futura certa. Le frasi suonano malissimo e direi, senza ombra di dubbio, che sono sgrammaticate. 

_Se ti sentissi male ti converrà chiamare il medico_. _Se avessi il raffreddore farai meglio a prendere l'aspirina_.
_Se perdessi l'autobus ti accompagnerò io a scuola_. _Se prendessi tutti dieci in pagella ti regalerò il motorino._



dragonseven said:


> "Anche se me lo pagassi a peso d'oro, non te lo darò mai.



Questa è l'unica frase, tra quelle esemplificate, che fila liscia. Infatti è una concessiva introdotta da _anche se_. 



stella_maris_74 said:


> La penso come Dragon, per me questo tipo di frasi comunicano delle sfumature particolari: è come se il parlante volesse comunicare che *ritiene estremamente improbabile il verificarsi della condizione* posta nella protasi, ma che ciò nonostante *si impegna a compiere l'azione* definita nell'apodosi qualora la protasi si dimostrasse vera (rassicurando così l'uditorio/l'interlocutore).



Per queste eventualità esiste il doppio futuro. 

_Se ciò sarà vero, provvederemo_. 

Anche in questo caso la condizione futura non è certa (nulla è certo nel futuro, per definizione, senza dover richiamare _Doc, Marty McFly e Ritorno al futuro_) ma, se si verifica, la conseguenza è certa. 

Quando si vuol promettere un'azione futura certa condizionata ad un evento incerto, questa è la forma da preferire. 



stella_maris_74 said:


> Questo non significa ovviamente che il tipo di costruzione si possa applicare indiscriminatamente, ma solo quando il parlante (e sottolineo _parlante_, la forma scritta è per definizione più sorvegliata) intende comunicare le sfumature di cui sopra.



Quindi errata nello scritto e giusta all'orale? 

Saluti


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nino83 said:


> Quindi errata nello scritto e giusta all'orale?



Sto solo dicendo che l'italiano ammette nel parlato più sfumature di quante ne prescriva o preveda la grammatica.
E' una questione di colore, di espressività, certo in molti casi anche di imperfetta conoscenza della sintassi. Diciamo che questo esempio in particolare, quello del post #1 (ed è inutile tirarne fuori altri, le frasi costruite ad arte e decontestualizzate non aiutano) non mi farebbe saltare sulla sedia.
Personalmente non lo userei né lo prenderei a esempio di eloquio forbito, questo è certo, ma nel parlato di tutti i giorni, in casi particolari, ci potrebbe pure stare.


----------



## Nino83

Beh, la questione (mi sembra) è quella di capire "se si tratta ancora di frasi scorrette" o se si tratta di "sensibilità personali". 

A quanto pare è emerso che per esprimere lo stesso concetto in modo appropriato esiste il doppio futuro e che formulare la frase in questione con il congiuntivo nella protasi ed il futuro nell'apodosi nello scritto non è ortodosso (in altre parole, è sbagliato, a meno che non si sostenga che le regole grammaticali non siano prescrittive e che quindi la lingua sia un fatto, venendo così meno lo stesso concetto di errore) e che si potrebbe incorrere in una correzione. 

Le frasi da me esemplificate sono frasi comunissime e sembrano strampalate proprio perchè tutti i giorni le utilizziamo con la proposizione condizionale del primo tipo. Sono esempi che ho fatto al fine di "verificare" la spiegazione di Dragon. 

Se la mettiamo sul piano delle "sensibilità personali", dai primi interventi mi sembra che, anche nel parlato, una bella percentuale di utenti l'abbia considerata non corretta. 

Saluti


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Nino
Quando Stella dice che la forma scritta è più sorvegliata, credo che non intenda dire che nello scritto è errato portare determinata dicitura, determinate locuzioni, ma che intenda dire che, se si volessero portare nello scritto, lo si può fare con le regole del discorso diretto o, comunque, contestualizzandole a dovere.

Per favore, non inventare frasi pseudosimili, poiché questa non è la regola, ma un'eccezione.
Le tue frasi in corsivo riportate nel #41, hanno la condizione che si deve ancora verificare!
Mentre in quella di S.B. la condizione si presume sia già esistente ed è la ragione per cui non è analoga alle tue.
Provo a spiegarmi in un altro modo; mettiamo che il richiedente abbia posto la domanda (so che non è il caso in questione, improvviso, chiaramente): 
R: "Presidente B., la riforma Fornero ha creato centinaia di migliaia di esodati, persone senza lavoro e senza pensione. Qualora tornasse alla Presidenza del Consiglio, come pensa di poter risolvere la loro situazione?"
B: "Se ciò fosse vero, provvederemo...". 
Meglio sarebbe stato se avesse detto:
X) "Se ciò è vero, provvederemo (subito).";
Y) "Se ciò sia vero non lo so, ma in tal caso, dovremmo prendere provvedimenti.";
Z) "Se ciò fosse vero, allora dovremmo prendere provvedimenti.".
Siamo d'accordo? Giusto?
Ora il punto è che B. sa benissimo di cosa sta parlando R., ma preferisce fare lo gnorri.
Nel senso che "se ciò fosse vero" è traducibile (per noi) in "Non mi risulta, ma se è così".
Penso inoltre di non dover spiegare che questa frase "_Se ciò sarà vero, provvederemo_." in cui è difficile il futuro epistemico, non è possibile in un contesto di questo tipo.

Poi, però rimanendo nel colloquiale e familiare:
_Se questa dovesse farti male, dovrai chiamare subito il medico, hai capito? Se in villeggiatura dovesse capitarti di prendere il raffreddore, promettimi che prenderai l'aspirina.
Se questo dovessi perderlo (l'autobus), ti toccherà andare a piedi stavolta, perché io non ti porto. 
_Ti appaiono scorrette e senza senso?

'Diversi autori sostengono con convinzione che la natura del futuro sia modale, cioè che la forma serva ad indicare una forma di insicurezza o di potenzialità presente, e non una forma di sicurezza nell'avvenire.Comunque stiano queste cose, per le sue particolarità storiche, morfologiche e semantiche, il futuro assume una posizione periferica nel sistema del modo indicativo per avvicinarsi invece a quella del condizionale.' LINK

'Nonostante la rigidità logica della concordanza dei tempi, è possibile una vasta gamma di variazioni, dovuta alle diverse funzioni che possono assumere i vari tempi e modi a seconda del contesto. Ci sono inoltre variazioni dovute al registro linguistico, che può essere più o meno sorvegliato: logicamente, si avranno delle differenze tra parlato di tutti i giorni e lingua scritta. Tutto ciò fa sì che la concordanza dei tempi in italiano, come costrutto di regole, abbia un valore descrittivo e normativo notevolmente inferiore rispetto a quello che caratterizzava la _consecutio temporum_ in latino.' LINK

Insomma, concludendo, io non dico che è giusto, però non me la sento di dire che è sbagliato.
Ascoltando frasi con questo tipo di formulazione, mi danno un senso logico diverso da quello di qualsiasi altra costruita in forma diversa.

Spero di aver meglio chiarito il mio punto di vista.
Saluti

P.S.: voglio scusarmi con tutti, in special modo con i moderatori e il forum, per la prolissità del post. Spero che, se c'è qualcosa di inutile in esso, mi venga riferito e provvederò a rimuoverlo o modificarlo.


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Le tue frasi in corsivo riportate nel #41, hanno la condizione che si deve ancora verificare!
> Mentre in quella di S.B. la condizione si presume sia già esistente ed è la ragione per cui non è analoga alle tue.
> 
> _Se questa dovesse farti male, dovrai chiamare subito il medico, hai capito? Se in villeggiatura dovesse capitarti di prendere il raffreddore, promettimi che prenderai l'aspirina.
> Se questo dovessi perderlo (l'autobus), ti toccherà andare a piedi stavolta, perché io non ti porto.
> _Ti appaiono scorrette e senza senso?



Scusa. Prima affermi che la frase di B. si distingue perchè la condizione si presume già esistente mentre in seguito proponi degli esempi in cui la condizione non si presume già esistente ma è solo probabile e futura. Non ti seguo. 



dragonseven said:


> Diversi autori sostengono con convinzione che la natura del futuro sia modale, cioè che la forma serva ad indicare una forma di insicurezza o di potenzialità presente, e non una forma di sicurezza nell'avvenire.
> 
> Insomma, concludendo, io non dico che è giusto, però non me la sento di dire che è sbagliato.
> Ascoltando frasi con questo tipo di formulazione, mi danno un senso  logico diverso da quello di qualsiasi altra costruita in forma diversa.



Ed anche qui. Prima sostieni che il futuro può avere una natura modale che esprime potenzialità, quindi uguale al condizionale, ed in seguito sostieni che l'utilizzo del futuro da un senso logico diverso (presumo la maggiore intensità della promessa, rispetto al condizionale). Anche qui non ti seguo. 

Con tutta la cordialità possibile  

Ciao 

EDIT: 

Inoltre il _dovrai_ del primo esempio ed il _promettimi_ del secondo sembrano più imperativi che futuri. 
Nella terza frase utilizzerei il presente nella protasi, del tipo _se perdi l'autobus..._


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Nino
Mi dispiace che tu non abbia capito nulla o quasi del mio post precedente. Forse dovresti rileggerlo separando le questioni che lì riporto.
Primo capitolo: parlo della frase del thread e della analogia con i tuoi esempi.
Secondo capitolo, introdotto da "Poi, però": cerco di riformulare le tue frasi con la costruzione della sostituzione del condizionale col futuro per rendere più comprensiva la perdita di rigidità regolamentare della concordanza dei tempi. Non è correlato al primo e pone due domande ancora in attesa di risposta (a parte quella riportata nel tuo EDIT).
Terzo capitolo, introdotto da "Diversi autori": riporto due notizie altrui, penso, correlate al tema (non sono mie e non le ho fatte mie: sono i diversi autori che sostengono, non io) e comunque nessuno dice che il futuro è uguale al condizionale, ma si dice invece che si avvicina ad esso più che all'indicativo, come modo.
Quarto capitolo, introdotto da "Insomma, concludendo": sono le mie conclusioni.





Nino83 said:


> Inoltre il _dovrai_ del primo esempio ed il _promettimi_ del secondo sembrano più imperativi che futuri.
> Nella terza frase utilizzerei il presente nella protasi, del tipo _se perdi l'autobus..._


Se "dovrai" ti sembra imperativo, perché non è la stessa cosa con "dovremo"?


----------



## Nino83

Rileggendo più attentamente, leggo la frase seguente: "poi, però rimanendo nel colloquiale e familiare...". Inoltre si dice che nello scritto non si possono utilizzare se non attraverso il discorso diretto o con una appropriata contestualizzazione. 

Mi sembra che non ci sia un gran disaccordo. 
Ciò che qualcuno considera un errore qualcun altro lo considera colloquiale e familiare. Probabilmente sono forme in evoluzione e ancora non codificate. 
Le attuali grammatiche non consigliano queste forme (_se + congiuntivo imperfetto + futuro indicativo_) quindi, per quel che mi riguarda, bisognerebbe evitare frasi come "queste costruzioni sono comuni e corrette". 

La lingua parlata farà il suo corso, come sempre. 

Ciao


----------



## gnurreo92

Interessantissima questa discussione, anche perché mi dà modo di sciogliere alcuni dei miei inestricabili dubbi.

" Se dovessero esserci dei problemi, le faremo sapere",una frase che ci capita sovente di ascoltare nella vita di tutti giorni, è alla stregua di quella pronunciata da SB e perciò "corretta"?


----------



## francisgranada

Conclusione: Don S.B. non solo genera infinite polemiche politiche, ma ormai anche quelle linguistiche ...


----------



## dragonseven

gnurreo92 said:


> Interessantissima questa discussione, anche perché mi dà modo di sciogliere alcuni dei miei inestricabili dubbi.
> " Se dovessero esserci dei problemi, le faremo sapere",una frase che ci capita sovente di ascoltare nella vita di tutti giorni, è alla stregua di quella pronunciata da SB e perciò "corretta"?


Ciao Gnurreo!
Da come è rilevabile dalle risposte precedenti, si può affermare che, nel caso in cui il _se _significhi _qualora_, la frase in oggetto ("Se dovessero esserci dei problemi, le faremo sapere.") sia corretta dal punto di vista linguistico e nel parlato e nello scritto di basso registro (informale, colloquiale e familiare), già a malapena corretta nel medio registro (comune) e da considerarsi scorretta nei registri a quest'ultimo più elevati ove consiglierei la riformulazione della stessa.
Per avere una risposta più precisa dobbiamo aspettare che la lingua faccia il suo corso (come detto anche da Nino).


----------



## gnurreo92

Per "riformulazione della stessa" intendi l'utilizzo del condizionale presente in sostituzione del futuro semplice?


----------



## dragonseven

Anche. Intendo che meglio sarebbe sostituire il "se" con "se mai/semmai", "eventualmente", "casomai" o "qualora".
Anche usare il doppio futuro. O anche l'uso di una costruzione ribaltata o del tutto differente. 
L'importante è quello che si vuole esprimere, nel contesto e a chi ci si rivolge.


----------

